# infected embedded earring



## ggparker14 (Jun 18, 2013)

Can I please get other opinions on the correct code for infected embedded earring in ear?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## salCCS (Jun 19, 2013)

910.7 for the infected embedded earring in ear


----------

